# Gas Mileage



## Rutbuck (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm hoping someone can help me out here, I have a Polaris Sportsman 700 twin and I only get 35 to 40 miles on a tank of gas. Is this normal for this machine? If not how do I fix it?


Thanks


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Same here. I've got a 700 twin I just picked up about 6 weeks ago. If I would have known about the poor gas mileage, I would have purchased the 500. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Hemimadman06 (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive got an 05 660r Raptor and that sounds about right to what i get. 40 miles are hard riding is pretty normal for such a large quad engine.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

My kaw 650 4x4 is said to get 80-90 miles per tank full...4.8 gallons if I remember correctly. I don't have that many miles yet so I can't say thats the cae. I know those big bore polaris' weigh about the same has a Hummer H3, so I'm not all that surprised!:evil: Kolpin makes a 3 gallon flat gas can that straps to your racks and your racks are still useable...cost about $80 but worth it if you ever need fuel on a trail ride etc.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I hear if you get bad gas mileage you have a lemon and should sell it CHEAP to Mich Buckmaster!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

What, you need two machines collecting dust!!? :evil: 


Hey, I may want to borrow that rig from you.....don't worry it would be driven easy on easy trails by a girl, she won't hurt it!


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

I have an 06 SP 800 Twin. I get 17-18 mpg.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Yes, It Does Get Some Bad Mileage If You Run Her Hard. But What The Hell Did You Expect? Lets See 700cc And The Weight Of This B*(*)&* And You Run It Till It Can't Breath .*********i Do The Same Thing******and Love It****** Big Boys With Big Toys.
If You Want Good Gas Mileage Go Get A 200 Or 300 And Run It Slow But Make Sure You Don't Get It Dirty You'll Get Stuck For Sure!


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

I have an '04 700 twin and get about 17 mpg.


----------



## Rutbuck (Feb 28, 2006)

Well I guess the gas mileage is what it is, I didn't expect such a big drop off from my 500. Also I don't appreciate the smart A$$ answer DMZ,Check the attitude at the door.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

No Whinning !!!!!!!


----------



## Rutbuck (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, if pointing out the fact that you're a smart ass is whining, then so be it. What are you? 50 going on 15.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

This thread has gotten personal.


----------

